# Hackworth valve gear proportions



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

Does anyone know of a good book or web site that gives details on the proportions of or design of Hackworth valvegear??? Other radial valvegear??? I kow about dos based simulator but that is not what I want. 

Thanks,

Jack


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack, 
Model Locomotive Valve Gears by Martin Evans contains such information. But why not use the excellent Windows program: 

http://www.tcsn.net/charlied/ 

Regards


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

Henner, 

Thanks for the info! 

Wasn't aware of the win simulator and will try it though the Martin Evins book is probably more what I want. Guess it is my age but for some things I prefer to have a book in hand even if while working in cad/solid modeling. 

Jack


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack: Check out Keith Bucklitch's Kerr-Stuart "Brazil"


http://www.geocities.com/minidampf/brazil_uk/contents.html

The Hackworth on this little guy works nice.

Bob


----------



## Old Boy (Feb 9, 2009)

Jack, (and anyone else) 
You should be aware of the Charles Dockstader valve gear programs which are freeware and easily found on the web. One thing to know about them however is that these aren't primary "design" programs, they are a proofing programs. You design your valve gear (or find a previous design) and plug its parameters into Dockstader and the program will show you how the gear is work and from that allows you to make fine adjustements to maximize your gear. It is not as easy as it sounds, at least for me. A Walshearts gear, for instance, done from scratch has around 57 variables (IIRC) to be determined before the gear can be proofed.


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Old Boy on 03/01/2009 8:53 AM
Jack, (and anyone else) 
You should be aware of the Charles Dockstader valve gear programs which are freeware and easily found on the web. One thing to know about them however is that these aren't primary "design" programs, they are a proofing programs. You design your valve gear (or find a previous design) and plug its parameters into Dockstader and the program will show you how the gear is work and from that allows you to make fine adjustements to maximize your gear. It is not as easy as it sounds, at least for me. A Walshearts gear, for instance, done from scratch has around 57 variables (IIRC) to be determined before the gear can be proofed. 

See my link above...
Regards


----------



## Old Boy (Feb 9, 2009)

Henner, 
I beg yer pardon, I read to "Martin Evans . . " and stopped reading. I'm guilty of one of my own BBS pet peeves, having someone come along three posts later and repeat what I've previously said.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack: Here is a Hackworth layout diagram from Henry Greenly. I think the angle of the die block is a little steep. I would think it should be between 50 and 60 degrees at most.


http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/xo18thfa/Hackworth.jpg

Bob


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack: Here is another radial valve gear, the Joy valve. This diagram is also from Henry Greenly:


http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/xo18thfa/Joy.jpg

By the way, this diagram came from "The Model Locomotive, Its Design and Construction" by Henry Greenly, 1904. I think this book is available from Google Books as a free download. The Hackworth diagram came from "Model Engineering, A Guide to Model Workshop Practice" which is a reprint from Lindsey Publications


Mr Greenly is really "old school". Fun to read.


Bob


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Old Boy on 03/01/2009 11:14 AM
Henner, 
I beg yer pardon, I read to "Martin Evans . . " and stopped reading. I'm guilty of one of my own BBS pet peeves, having someone come along three posts later and repeat what I've previously said. 


Never mind,
happens to me all the time. I like your combination of workshop and pub! BTW, the Marshall valve gear is also pretty simple/interesting. No eccentrics/slides needed. It was used in reversible donkey engines. Orenstein & Koppel used a similar one for their locos.

Regards


----------



## Old Boy (Feb 9, 2009)

I suppose I should say, to eliminate any question, it's one or the other. IF I go to the workshop after I've been round the pub it's for thought or sleep, never to operate machinery, and after a couple of pub crawls I can (barely) remember a file would be considered machinery.


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

Posted By xo18thfa on 03/01/2009 11:29 AM
Jack: Here is a Hackworth layout diagram from Henry Greenly. I think the angle of the die block is a little steep. I would think it should be between 50 and 60 degrees at most.


http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/xo18thfa/Hackworth.jpg

Bob 




Bob,

Thanks, though not precisely what I was looking for that is helpful in understanding Hackworth.

Regards,

Jack


----------

